# What gender does my silkie look it is 5months?



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would think that at 5 months there would be tail feathers and a knob/comb already.


----------



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I would think that at 5 months there would be tail feathers and a knob/comb already.


Does that suggest female?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If there is a lack of a knobby thing for a comb ìd say girl. I know others here that can sex your silkie, like Robin416 who used to breed them, so you'll here more opinions today!

On the other hand the poof looks like it has spikes. Silkies are always hard for most people. And my pics are on another laptop.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

boy


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Pullet


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

B







b


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Pullet


Darn!


----------



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

It lacks a comb it’s like a slight bump not very noticeable


----------



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

Pick of it a month or so ago


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably female. No streamers on the head evident, no "formed" feathers in the tail. Small comb.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

won023 said:


> Does that suggest female?


Are knob/comb and tail feathers would suggest a male. But your Hen looks like a girl.


----------



## won023 (Nov 5, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Are knob/comb and tail feathers would suggest a male. But your Hen looks like a girl.


Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Really pretty!


----------

